# HME development in eclipse - Platycore Studio



## Timotej (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey everyone!

We have put Platycore studio, alpha prerelease version out for download:
Google to "Digital Geyser" and follow "Products" link on the left.

It is essentially a set of plugins for eclipse which enable HME app development. I have bundled all the HME SDK as part of this so if you are using eclipse, you can just drop the plugins in and start developing.

This is a very ad-hoc project at this point, but we're gearing toward having a fully functional development and test-hosting environment.

The idea is to give this out as an open-source contribution to the TiVo community.

Features at this point:
- extension points for your own app, so you can start an application by 
simply creating a new eclipse plugin
- built-in test hosting environment (one that is part of SDK)
- built-in launcher for the emulator (fires off a AWT window from 
eclipse, not SWT native one)
- eclipse views where you can see all your apps and start/stop them
- some test apps I've been tinkering with
- ability to launch all this as an eclipse RCP application, not just as 
plugins for eclipse

If you install plugins, you go to Windows->Views->Other... and find "Digital Geyser" among the views. If anyone is interested in using this, helping with development or suggesting anything, let me know!

I would be very interested to hear from TiVo, if using eclipse as a development environment is something you guys may be interested in as a formal SDK release, and how can we collaborate on that.


Cheers,
Timotej


----------



## Elazığlı168 (Jul 9, 2006)

*thanks*


----------



## Planetx (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for this contribution- I haven't taken a look at it yet, and really haven't looked too much at the HME SDK but am happy to see someone adding eclipse plugins for this. Thanks so much and Ill try to provide useful feedback / contributions.


----------

